# My ECTOMORPH workout journal!



## XxmehxX (Dec 2, 2005)

So far it is as follows:

week1
MONeadlift 5x5 20kg
wed;bench 5x5 20kg
fri;deadlift 5x5 20kg
sat;crunches 5x10 10kg

week2
mon;bench 5x5 25kg
wed;deadlift 5x5 30kg
fri;bench 5x5 25kg
sat;crunches 5x10 10kg

week3
mon;deadlift 5x5 40kg
wed;bench 5x5 30kg
fri;deadlift 5x5 40kg
sat;crunches 5x10 10kg

week4
mon;deadlift 5x5 50kg
wed;bench 5x5 35kg
fri;deadlift 5x5 50kg
sat;crunches 5x10 10kg

im new so ill tell you abit about myself,
im 6ft2 and weight a mere 60kg
yes i am skinny and am weak but im geting fantastic results fromthis workout after xmas ill swich it possably to bench-pullovers and deadlift-squat. 
Thanks


----------



## XxmehxX (Dec 3, 2005)

MY diet is high protiena and carbs


----------

